# Problem apache

## picom

Witam,

Podczas kompilacji apache-2.0.58-r2 dostaje taki błąd:

```
/usr/share/apr-0/build/libtool --silent --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -pthread  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAP_HAVE_DESIGNATED_INITIALIZER   -I/usr/include/apr-0 -I/usr/include/db4.3 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/os/ -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server/mpm/ -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/http -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/filters -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/proxy -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/generators -prefer-non-pic -static -c pcre.c && touch pcre.lo

/usr/share/apr-0/build/libtool --silent --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -pthread  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAP_HAVE_DESIGNATED_INITIALIZER   -I/usr/include/apr-0 -I/usr/include/db4.3 -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/os/ -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server/mpm/ -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/http -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/filters -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/proxy -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/include -I/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/modules/generators  -L/usr/lib   -o libpcre.la  maketables.lo get.lo study.lo pcre.lo pcreposix.lo

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/srclib/pcre'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/srclib/pcre'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/srclib'

Making all in os

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/os'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/os'

Making all in server

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server'

Making all in mpm

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server/mpm'

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server/mpm'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  apache-2.0.58-r2.ebuild, line 181:   Called die

!!! problem compiling apache2

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/temp/build.log'.
```

Pierwszy raz mam taki błąd ;/ czym to może być spowodowane?

----------

## caruso

Daj output 

```
emerge -pv apache
```

 Nawet wróżka musi wróżyć z fusów  :Razz: 

----------

## picom

emerge -pv apache

```
[ebuild  N    ] net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="ssl -apache2 -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads" 0 kB

```

----------

## caruso

Musisz wybrać, którąś z flag -mpm-. Możesz wybrać np -mpm-worker.

----------

## dziadu

Niekoniecznie -mpm-worker, jeśli chcesz mieć PHP to potrzebujesz jedną z dwóch: -mpm-peruser lub -mpm-prefork. To trzeba by sprawdzić, ale ja właśnie miałem kiedyś z tym i przez to kłopoty.

----------

## caruso

Też miałem z tym problem, a mpm-worker u mnie bezproblemowo działał z php. Poza tym podałem tylko jako przykład. Gdzieś w necie była opisywana różnica między tymi flagami.

----------

## picom

Niestety żadne flagi mpm-* nic nie dają jest ten sam błąd.

----------

## caruso

IMHO potrzebujesz jeszcze ustawić apache2 i jedną z flag mpm

np w taki sposób:

```

export USE="apache2 mpm-worker"

```

lub dodaj do /etc/make.conf. Jednak ustawianie flag opisane jest w handbooku.

----------

## picom

Niestety nic to nie daje  ;/

```
2.0.58/modules/generators  -L/usr/lib   -o libpcre.la  maketables.lo get.lo study.lo pcre.lo pcreposix.lo

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/srclib/pcre'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/srclib/pcre'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/srclib'

Making all in os

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/os'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/os'

Making all in server

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server'

Making all in mpm

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server/mpm'

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server/mpm'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/work/httpd-2.0.58/server'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  apache-2.0.58-r2.ebuild, line 181:   Called die

!!! problem compiling apache2

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## Chaos Engine

Miałem identyczny problem ... wczoraj. W sumie dotyczył in nowszej wersji apache'a (2.2.4-r6) ale błąd wyglądał podobnie. Wystąpił on po co piątkowym emerge syncu. Olałem temat błędu kompilacji apache'a i przeszedłem do innych pakietów podlegających aktualizacji. Wykonałem między innymi upgrade glibca, mysql, dodałem hala, dbusa i parę innych rzeczy (sporo tego było) i nagle błąd kompilacji apache'a zniknął  :Smile: 

Może apache'a coś gdzieś "ukrycie" zależał od jakiegoś pakiety który zmieniłem. Nie wiem i ciężko będzie do tego dojść bo sporo tego było.

----------

